# XM At 3.2 Million Subs, Expects 5.5 Million for 2005



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

The day before the big CES event in Las Vegas, XM Satellite Radio announced it signed up more than 3.2 million subscribers in 2004, representing more than 1.8 million net additional subscribers for the year.

Also, during the fourth quarter, XM added more than 700,000 customers, its best quarter ever. And XM said more than 50,000 subscribers signed up for XM on Christmas Day, the biggest single day of activations in the history of the company.

Said Hugh Panero, XM president and CEO, "In 2005, with the addition of Major League Baseball and an exciting variety of new XM products, XM is well-positioned to expand its leadership position in satellite radio."

He said that by the end of 2005, the company expects to have 5.5 million subscribers, reflecting an increase of 2.3 million new subscribers for the year.

Panero also said total satellite radio equipment wholesale revenue hit $300 million, representing 3.5 million receivers shipped. Shipments are expected to double in 2005.

As for programming, XM said former baseball manager and FOX baseball anchor Kevin Kennedy and sports journalist Tony Kornheiser have joined its sports, talk and music programming lineup for 2005. As for other talent, Panero said XM has had no talks with conservative radio host Rush Limbaugh, but the company had talked to shock jock Howard Stern, who is joining satellite radio competitor Sirius in 2006.

"We talked with Howard Stern over the past couple years. He has raised a lot of awareness for the category. We wish him well. The deal (with Sirius) was good for Howard, but how it will be economically...that's to be determined," said Panero.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------

